# Hidden Pumpkin Pie...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 27, 2002)

HIDDEN PUMPKIN PIE
Diabetic Cooking Magazine
Exchanges
Serves:  6

1-1/2 c. canned solid-pack pumpkin
1 c. evaporated fat-free milk
1/2 c. cholesterol-free egg substitute
1/4 c. granulated sucralose  (Splenda)
1 tsp. pumpkin pie spice
1-1/4 tsp. vanilla, ‘divided’
3 egg whites
1/4 tsp. cream of tartar
1/3 c. honey

Preheat oven to 350-F.  

Stir together the first 5 ingredients and 1 tsp. vanilla.  Pour into 6 (6 oz.) custard cups or 6 (3/4 c.) soufflé dishes.  Place in shallow baking dish or pan.  Pour boiling water around custard cups or soufflé dishes to depth of 1 inch.  Bake 25 minutes.

Meanwhile, beat egg whites, cream of tartar and remaining 1/4 tsp. vanilla until soft peaks form.  Gradually add honey; continue beating until stiff peaks form.  Spread egg white mixture on top of hot pumpkin mixture.  Return to oven.  Bake 15-16 minutes or until tops are golden brown.  Let stand 10 minutes.  Serve warm.

One serving equals:  148 calories…2 gm fat (1 gm saturated)…27 gm carbohydrate…54 mg cholesterol…2 gm fiber…8 gm protein…133 mg sodium ++++ Exchanges:  1-1/2 starch…1 lean meat


----------

